# A few minutes with long exposure and motion.



## acparsons (May 30, 2015)

I've been trying to find ways to experiment with longer exposure, difficult since I don't usually carry a tripod. I figured it would be fun to try abstracts. 




DSC_6668 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_6684 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_6663 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_6656 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Aug 2, 2015)

Fireworks display off of CN Tower - Panamania 2015 by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Caribana - Caribbean street parade, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------

